# Monarch 10EE near Seattle - GSA (fed gov) auction



## jbrown97019 (Mar 14, 2020)

Hi all,

For any of you in or near Seattle (Tumwater to be precise), GSA auctions has a Monarch 10EE that appears to have been owned by the state of washington on auction.  Current bid is around 550, no reserve.  I thought about it, but my beginning skill set could never do this machine justice.

Link:





						MONARCH LATHE
					

Monarch Lathe, 1 Each: Mdl 10 EE, 12-1/2 inch     swing over bedways, 7-1/4 inch swing over cross   slide, 20 inch center distance, english metric    gear box, spindle speed range 25-4000 rpm.



					gsaauctions.gov
				




Ends early next week.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 14, 2020)

In its day it was the ultimate   tool room lathe. The eleltronics of its speed control now appear to be almost s19th century. If it's   good to go there's no problem   If not, a modern refit is in the works.


----------



## ErichKeane (Mar 14, 2020)

jbrown97019 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For any of you in or near Seattle (Tumwater to be precise), GSA auctions has a Monarch 10EE that appears to have been owned by the state of washington on auction.  Current bid is around 550, no reserve.  I thought about it, but my beginning skill set could never do this machine justice.
> 
> ...


Howdy neighbor!  I see we're not far from eachother 

My advice as someone who went through this already, buy the biggest lathe you can fit. You'll hit a project that needs a lathe slightly bigger than the one you've got! You can always cut small things on a big lathe, but never big things on a small lathe 

If you have the room for this 10EE, I'd say go for it.  Otherwise you'd kick yourself over it forever.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 14, 2020)

If I was in the market I’d be all over that machine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 14, 2020)

I want it but I don't have room for it.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 14, 2020)

Someone is going to get an incredible lathe for short money.
That is my bucket list lathe.


----------



## Chuck K (Mar 14, 2020)

Looks really clean.  If it works as nice as it looks, it would be a hell of a machine.


----------



## jbrown97019 (Mar 14, 2020)

ErichKeane said:


> Howdy neighbor!  I see we're not far from eachother
> 
> My advice as someone who went through this already, buy the biggest lathe you can fit. You'll hit a project that needs a lathe slightly bigger than the one you've got! You can always cut small things on a big lathe, but never big things on a small lathe
> 
> If you have the room for this 10EE, I'd say go for it.  Otherwise you'd kick yourself over it forever.


I'd be more interested if I hadn't just bought a g0750g...  Also, howdy neighbor, we're closer than you think.  I'm right at the bottom of Bald Peak.


----------



## ErichKeane (Mar 14, 2020)

Well, I sucked it up and bought a bit of old-iron a while back and ended up with a 16"x30' Reed Prentice Lathe   Also have a big surface grinder and a 3/4 size mill in case you need a hand making something in the future!


----------



## middle.road (Mar 17, 2020)

Went for only $4100.00  -wow.
Looked to be super clean and in good condition.


----------



## ErichKeane (Mar 17, 2020)

At least expensive enough that it wasn't a steal.  If it went for like $1500, I'd feel stupid for not getting it despite not having room or use!


----------

